# Bug Report: Timers change dates/late time



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm trying to create a bunch of manual timers for shows I watch on OTA channels.

After creating one, with 0 padding, and on next Tuesday, protected, if I look at the timers list later, I see it suddenly changed to Friday, with 3 minutes end padding? 

It looks like every time I go to set the date right, it adds the "3 min. late" padding, and every time I fixt the 3 min. late padding, it sets the date back to Friday!

Here is my test case.

Create a manual record for Sunday on an OTA digital channel, 8-9pm, weekly, no padding, protect.
Leave the timers menu and come back.
Note that it now has 3 minutes end padding.
Edit the 3 back to a 0.
Now look at it and the date has changed to Friday.
Now go back in and change the date back to Sunday.
Note that it again is padded 3 minutes at the end!

It seems I cannot get a timer on the correct day with no end padding, so I have to settle for 3 minutes of padding at the end. (Can the defaults for padding be editted anywhere? I really don't want 1 and 3 minutes default all the time!).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That should be fixed in the next release...it is one of the reasons that so many people have had OTA recordings fail.


----------

